# New chapter in my life.



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

After almost 10 years in the rubber/hose/fittings business(from flunky to outside sales to store manager) I just sent in my two-weeks notice. Lots of "butterflies" right now, but Sept 30th I start my new career with Snap-On tools. 




Main reason for posting it here is to let everyone know I more than likely won't be on here nearly as much. No more sitting in a store in front of a computer between customers, so going to be some drastic changes for me. - I'll still be on when I can and many know how to reach me outside of here if there is anything I can help with. 



:fingersx:


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations. I hope you enjoy snap on.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got a few snap on tools that need to be replaced ,an a couple of rachets that need to be rebuilt, problem no snap on man around here.
good luck on the new adventure


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats dude. and good luck!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! - I'm looking forward to the change, going to take a lot of hustle but I don't mind working when the pay is there for it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jp I hope nothing but the best for ya and you are a smart man so I know your making the right decision but do one thing keep in good with the rubber co so we can still get the hook up lol 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol when you start can you see if y'all still carry red back boots?


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

So.... The question is, do we get a discount? Lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tonka, I have a full box of 1.5" & 2" of my flex stuff already at home. Also got a ton of 1/8 & 3/16 vent line, as well as the brass barbs for connecting everything, lol. - My old boss that manages the FM store will treat me right for sure though. 


Most tool trucks are a franchised business, so there's really not as much wiggle room on the price as most people seem to think. The route/truck owner has to buy his inventory from the mfg'r & then it's up to him to make a living selling it.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Over in Ft. Lauderdale Dale Quimby and his sons are our local reps. Good luck with your new career. If you can get few customers like me you'll be set. I have spent some serious coin with Snap-On. I don't have it all but I'm getting there. How's your competition? Message me your #. I know a lot of heavy truck mechanics on the west coast. I can throw your number around. Unless you want to sell me my new box. I've outgrown mine. Lol.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Good Luck on your new career!!! Hope it turns out great for ya!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck! 


08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tune, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites, BBW custom armor and bumpers. Hdpe skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck on your new adventure!!!!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

congrats and good luck!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats on making the change. Good luck & have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck jp. It's always nerve racking to make a job change into a new field but in the end it'll be worth it.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

Good luck man. Your going to have to give up riding for a while but after you get in good with the shops you will only have to work 60 hours a week. I love snap on sockets and power tools, and boxes. I have spent quite a bit over the last 3 years. My matco dealer was the highest grossing snap on dealer in the country for a few years during the gas boom around searcy, AR.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, how have the first couple of weeks been?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------

